# Focusrite Saffire 6 usb help needed



## aapkoko (Apr 7, 2012)

hi,

I run a windows xp Sp3 machine, with a Asus p5W deluxe motherboard with
an onboard realtek soundcard.

I have just bought a Focusrite Saffire 6 USB soundcard. I installed the drivers. But as soon as I set this new soundcard as the main card for
playback and recording (at controlpanal>sound and audio devices->audio)

the master volume becomes gray and unselectable. No sound at all.

The green light on the usb card is burning, but when i go to controlpanel>sound> the master volum is grey and
i cant select it. When i Go to controlpanal>sound devices>audio i see the Focurite 6 Usb card is selected for recording and playback. But when I click volume i get a popup saying: I need to install a mixer.

I have tried everything. Installed the latest drivers on the manufactoring website. I disabled my onboard soundcard (both in bios and deinstalled the drivers)...tried again..no affect.

I have resintalled windows...installed the focusrite drivers again. same effect.

Any thoughts?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Could be the Windows Audio service which is currently not set to run automatically.
Go here for step-by-step instructions: How to Install Mixer Devices in Windows XP | eHow.com


----------



## aapkoko (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. But the windows audio service was already
running. So that can't be it


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The existing card should have no affect.

Sounds like the new audio drivers/software are not properly/completely installed. What is the device status in Device Manager?


----------



## aapkoko (Apr 7, 2012)

below snapshot of the soundcard in system->devices

seems allright....strange is on the soundcard that the led that indicates a correct connection with the usbport of the pc is green.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm not sure what else to do aside from contact the manufacturer. You've covered everything that I would try.

I've not heard of that brand, so it could simply be a driver issue.


----------



## cuprudo (Apr 12, 2012)

I had the same problem.
This is what i did to finally get it to work:
I uninstalled windows and installed it again then i installed the drivers for my pc except for the driver for the onboard soundcard.
After that i installed *the driver from the cd* i got with the saffire (the newer one available for download on their website DIDN'T work for me either).
After installing the driver i restarted and connected the saffire. Windows sets it automatically as the primary sound device.

Make sure you turn both "monitor" and "mixer" knobs on the saffire.


I use Windows xp sp3 on a HP probook 4710s laptop.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi aapkoko and welcome to TSF :wave:

Try checking in the BIOS for a setting to disable the onboard sound - I can't say exactly where the setting is, it varies from BIOS to BIOS, along with the precise wording.


----------

